# Why do so many people scoff at reusables!?



## ellers

What do you do? We're proud that we're planning on using reusables, and have got a selection of different brands to try out when bubs arrives, but have been met with quite a lot of negativity. Only really from my own generation though (I'm 30). 
Mine and OHs parents are very supportive and are amazed at how much they've come on in the past 30 years, but I find it incredible that so many people seem to find it ridiculous.
Is it just ignorance, where people haven't even bothered to look into the benefits, or what? 
Not that I should care of course, but it bugs the hell out of me!!
Any advice on what to say to these people?


----------



## anothersquish

A lot of people I know who scoff are those you see reuseables as "old fashioned" and "rubbish" many have been plenty suprised when I show them one of my blueberrys or itti bittis! Even my own mother had no idea of what was available now in the form of reusable nappies and she was impressed when I showed her my stash (with everything from muslin cloths/prefolds to two parters to AIOs) and described the ease of care of them all. 
As for what to say...nothing! Smile and nod! 
One girl here said to me its "disgusting" to use reusable nappies as they couldnt possibly be hygienic....I mean what can you possibly say to that anyway! I just tried to stifle laughter as she stocked up on mountains of disposables costing her more for the first 3 months than Ive spent on my entire stash ;) I do not envy her the smell coming out of her bin as we only have fortnightly collections...ick!


----------



## sugarpuff

i haven't even started using my reuseable nappies yet and i'm already sick of the number of people who snort and then laugh hysterically when i say i will be using them. i'll show them.....


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had mixed reaction when people find out we are planning on using re-usables. I have not had too much negativity other than people telling me I will get sick of the effort and stop using them. I just say that...

a. There is not enough room in my bin for disposables. My bin collection every other week so we end up with a very full bin as it is and the rescaling does not even take plastic (taking glass and tins is only much use if you live of tined food and drink a lot) so we do not have the room at all. 
b. They are cheaper than disposables and even more so if you plan on having more children and re-using them. 
c. They look and feel a lot more comfortable when touched (in my opinion of course). 
d. They have came a very long way in the past few years. My Mum could not even grasp that they go in a washing machine now.
e. Disposable have chemicals in them so I would say that re-usables are cleaner and more pure not less so.
f. I am not sure how true this is but I have read that babies who wear real nappies potty-train faster.

So that is six positive reasons and the only negative is having to wash them which I am thinking/hoping that we will only need to do a load every 2-3 days for them and with all the extra washing a babies things need it should go fairly un-noticed. :laundry:


----------



## sun

I didn't know people scoffed at them!!! :growlmad:
I am one of the first to have kids though, so I don't think they have been tainted yet LOL Actually quite a few people are saying they will use them for their LOs after seeing how easy they are. Our parents used reusables - but they were the old school ones with pins and my mother actually scoffs at the AIOs. No problem though - since I have some prefolds she can use LOL...

But I would list all the reasons why reusables are better (like above). For me, the only way I wouldn't use them was if I had no washer :laundry:
xx


----------



## sezzlebum

i havent really had a bad experiance with other people, they all seem fasinated by all the colours and patterns aimee has lol


----------



## Kaites

Like someone else already said, I think most people who have a negative reaction to them think that "cloth diapering" means that we are using prefolds with pins and don't know that the world of cute AIO and pocket diapers exists. I'll admit that I didn't know about them before I got pregnant :shrug: When I tell them that Emma is sensitive to the chemicals in disposables, they seem to come around a bit on their opinions on cloth. I figure it's their loss if they don't CD :)


----------



## TigerLady

I have also read that cd babies potty train faster because they "feel" the wet more and understand what it is to be wet. Whereas sposies are designed to pull the wet away from them and they don't feel it as much or as fast. 

I agree it comes from a misunderstanding of what cding is -- they think it is the old white cloths that you fold and pin and nothing more. 

I have a friend that has AI2s that were given to her.. she tried one out once and decided it wasn't for her. Plus the idea of having to rinse/wash/handle the poo is too much for her. 

I have decided it is down to preference and opinion, tbh. (Don't shoot me!) After trying it, I prefer cding, but that is what works for me and my LO. To me, it is like weaning -- there are different ways, not one is really all that much better than the next for _everyone_. What works for me doesn't always work for someone else.

So, that is how I go at it.... I say:

"I _really_ like the cloth so much better for me and LO." 

I don't feel like I have to justify it further than that.


----------



## littlestar

Some of my friends and family think i'm nuts for cding, but at the end of the day now i'm almost happy with my stash, other than the replenishing of clothes our LO costs us next to nothing. My SIL's both use sposies on their LO's and admittedly it does cost them alot, neither of them drive so they stock up with the offers when they can - i don't ever have to worry about running low on nappies!!

We (I) breastfeed and do the laundry and a dirty nappy only happens every other day so it's not a major issue, and i've never had any containment issues with cloth (had plenty of poo leakage in sposies)

i used disposables over christmas and new year as a large pack was given to us and i have to honestly say i much prefer cloth, even with the sposies i wouldn't trust them at night so he was in cloth! :happydance:

Hubby is still getting used to them and prefers pockets/AIO's but i have a collection of 2 parters as well i have enough nappies to go 3-4 days between washes if need be.

So many people do think it's all folding and pin though, they really do need to open their eyes a bit more they might be pleasantly surprised!! :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Everyone i know has loved them :shrug: But i think people just dont understand and they imagine them to be towels and saftey pins :shrug:


----------



## purpledahlia

1 of my friends in aberdeen told me im nuts and id never do it and it was a stupid idea, '' disposables are much easier '' .... thats not the point love


----------



## TigerLady

No kidding... what sold me on cding -- 

I take a sposie off LO and his skin is all red and creased all over. And if it was really wet it has those gel bits everywhere that have popped out of the absorbant part. :( I take a cd off him and there might be a few creases around the elastics. That's it. His skin looks loads more comfy. 

He's only a baby and can't tell me what is more comfy for him -- I can only go by what I would feel. I'll take soft pink skin over red, creased skin anyday! No matter if it is more work! :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

^ What TL said. 

Plus they're cuter :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

and dont smell


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I wanted to put that but didn't know how people would respond :lol:

After using sposies for so long I can tell you the difference in smell is amazing.


----------



## OmiOmen

Also, they are far more fun to buy! I am really looking forward to buying mine and no way would I be if I was using disposables. I know it is not one of the bigger positives but it is nice.


----------



## ellers

I think I'll just have to rise above it. People go 'ew, so you're going to have a bin full of dirty nappies?!' - well, so do people who have disposables!!
You're right tho, most people still think of big squares of cloth and massive pins - hopefully they'll see how much nicer they are when LO is wearing them!


----------



## littlepne

Well ladies, you're all almost converting me! It's not something I've ever really thought about before, kinda presumed I'd be using disposables. Now I'm online trying to educate myself!

I'm so overwhelmed though there's a lot to learn! But anything that saves money has to be a good thing. And I love the pics of all your fluffy bums :)


----------



## Bailey

It was actually my husband's idea to go cloth, even though the only child he ever had to take care of was a toddler and he didn't have to handle any of the messy stuff. I'm not even sure where he got the idea! But once I looked into the money savings, and the health benefit of them, I was pretty well sold. Especially since I don't have to do the butt-origami to try and get a rectangle to fit around a baby!

The one thing that almost turned me off (may be a small exaggeration) was the complete self-righteousness of almost all of the websites that sell cloth diapers! Almost all of the sites I was able to find preach on and on and on about the environment at least twice as much as they do about any other benefit of using cloth diapers. And hilariously enough, the more "hippy" language that was used on these sites, the more "capitalist" their pricing structure was! :dohh:

Anyways, at this point, I've got a couple of sites picked out to buy from that are relatively local to me and not TOO expensive, and I'm also cruising the second-hand sites like Kijiji and eBay for some even better deals because, honestly, what's the difference between sharing them between siblings a few years later, and getting them from a stranger who doesn't need them anymore anyways? I am all about the penny pinching (so long as it makes sense anyways!)


----------



## somedaymama

I think a lot of people are uninformed about them. My mom thinks of them as the white cloths with pins that she used on us. Other people simply don't want the fuss of doing anything other than throwing the dirty mess away. My DH was like that, but he is coming around. I think I might have him sold on the cloth diapers, I still have work to do on the reusuable wipes though. :)


----------



## lesleyann

as someone that has only ever seen a CD in kiddiecare lol i can honestly say and no offence ment to anyone when my nan said to me about "terry toweling?" i thought she was cookoo there was no way i was pinning a cloth on my baby :dohh: now i no thats not the case lol I dont think theres anything wrong with CD's i just myself could not do it. I have a thing of Poo dont go in the washer so vests go in the bin ect :dohh: maybe one day that will change id love to use Cd's but i have to much of a thing about Poo currently...

But i have to say the Cd's look lovely and funky and i might give them ago for #2 if i can get over the whole poo thing :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

somedaymama said:


> Other people simply don't want the fuss of doing anything other than throwing the dirty mess away. My DH was like that, but he is coming around. I think I might have him sold on the cloth diapers, I still have work to do on the reusuable wipes though. :)

Hehe I was a bit unsure about cloth wipes myself but I thought I may as well give them a go anyway. Let him try cleaning up a warm slimy poo with a thin disposable wipe and he might change his mind!!!


----------



## Kaites

Bailey said:


> ... Especially since I don't have to do the butt-origami to try and get a rectangle to fit around a baby!


butt origami- I love it :) Kijiji & eBay are a good plan :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

I love how people feel the need to push their opinions on others. :roll: Not you ladies, but the people out there who aren't going to be the ones changing the diapers or doing the laundry yet will STILL try and talk you out of it. Like wtf?

I have a friend who adores Claire but will NOT change a diaper if she's wearing cloth. No biggie, I do it myself. If people offer to change Claire thats fine... but I never expect it. Tell them that when they have their own kids they can diaper them however they see fit.

I try not to preach to people about my CDs, but there is a part of me that secretly feels superior when I see people at the grocery store buying bulk packages of disposables. :blush: Horrible, I know. If people ask, I will tell them but in the end you do what you want for your baby.

:) Glad to see you are on board with cloth! :wohoo:


----------



## JennTheMomma

Many people I know think re-usables are gross. They think they will smell like pee and have poo stains in them. They also think that we just have dirty diapers lying around. In reality, washing gets out smells and stains, and I keep my dirty diapers in a bucket next to the washer until we wash them.


----------



## Vici

sezzlebum said:


> i havent really had a bad experiance with other people, they all seem fasinated by all the colours and patterns aimee has lol

Ditto. You sometimes get a funny look when you say you use cloth but one glance and they are like, woooow :D



purpledahlia said:


> and dont smell

Soo true! Having used disposables for a couple of weeks, i had no idea how much they smelt until i started with cloth. Think it must be the same as smokers. You never know how bad you smell until you give up!


----------



## purpledahlia

Honestly, im still using disposables while avas so little and i build up a stash of cloth, and honestly, even my mum and sister have held her and said, i think she has a dirty nappy and its only ever been a tiny bit wet.. it just stinks! its horrible.


----------



## anothersquish

You lot should have heard the comment one of my OHs friends pregnant wife said this morning when they popped round...she is 30 something weeks pregnant and a bit of a typical...bimbo....bleached hair, orange fake tan, 6 inch false nails, 6ft of makeup etc (I struggle to see her with a baby but I may be suprised!!) she sees some of my new nappies I have out for prewashing and goes "Oh, they are SO cute, where did you get them from" so I tell her and she says "So you dont throw them away? You WASH them? What sort of hippy shit is that??!!!" complete with wrinkled nose she tosses the nappy back on the coffee table....SO funny!!! Even her hubby was laughing at her, dont think she was impressed :) 
Problem is you can tell she wants cloth nappies (particularly the Ittis and blueberrys!) because they are pretty but doesnt want to "deal" with poop....not sure its worth my time explaining to her that you dont actually have to TOUCH the poop.....LOL


----------



## Vici

ROFL, thats so funny!! No we throw them away :rof:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

yeah, because we all have so much disposable income that we can afford to toss 8 $30 nappies away everyday! :haha:


----------



## Shifter

When I was pregnant I had a few people scoff and say "Oh you wait and see! You'll change your mind!" I just shrugged it off. I think there was one person who was particularly rude to me so I replied something along the lines of "No I won't. I have principles." :rofl:

Since Jack arrived and people have actually seen what cloth nappies are like now I've had nothing but interested questions and cooing over them. I don't even use mega pretty ones, just BGs, but people are so impressed that cloth nappies can look and work much like 'sposies!

I've encountered a couple of people with kids of their own who just say they can't be doing with cloth, but don't have a problem with it or say anything negative about me using them. I just wish people didn't think it was somehow all this extra work. I hardly notice the one extra load of laundry every few days, whereas I am sure I would have noticed having to haul big packets back from the supermarket!


----------



## Bumpontherun

one of OH's friends who has a one yr old was incredibly negative just before Helen was born. So much so that i began to think we really wouldn;t cope with cloth. Luckily we'd already bought our starter pack (really good deal on e-bay) and OH is braver than me so we ignored him. we even took cloth nappies to hospital so helen has only ever worn 1 disposable. having a new baby is so much harder than i ever imagined, having said that an extra load of washing every day (need to get a few more nappies) is really the least of my worries. can't believe i was nearly put off by someone who hadn't even tried it.:dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

I sometimes get the impression from people who are really negative about cloth that they feel a bit guilty about using disposables. It seems like they're trying extra hard to justify why they don't use them (eg they're such hard work/unhygenic/not really better for the environment etc) because they really do think it's a better option, they just can't be bothered. I'm not saying everyone is like that, just a few I've met.


----------



## Shifter

I agree Rachel. It's human nature to get defensive about their choices if they themselves are not totally happy about them.


----------



## Tiff

I will admit, I was negative about cloth at first. In reality, it was my OH that wanted to use cloth, not me! I was totally, 100% grossed out by the thought of having to clean baby poop off of diapers. :blush:

I fought tooth and nail, and we compromised on gDiapers. Those were freaking expensive, so we went to disposables for a time, then I started to wonder about the cost and we switched to cloth (bumgenius). Funny enough, the tables have turned and how he HATES cleaning poopy diapers and gets frustrated when she poops in cloth ( :roll: ) and I'm the one who is all pro-cloth.

:rofl:

But when I was against it, it had nothing to do with guilt, tbh. I just didn't want to have to deal with yucky baby poop on my hands. :shrug: :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Nobody has actually said anything to me but I tend to get "the evil look
of death"! off various people if I mention it in conversation lol

My OH mother hasn't been very pleased about my choices regarding CDing or babywearing (the babywearing issue might stem from when I tried to put Cassidy in my sisters peanut shell baby sling and she ended up upside down *eek*) but she has no reason to be narky about Cloth, she's even admitted to using them on her eldest son!

Its like evolution, many people think disposables are the norm and cloth diapering went out with the dinosaurs when in reality they have evolved into something much more beautiful and are continuing to change and get better, disposable will always be bland, boring and smelly!
I'm only part time at the moment and yeah we get leaks from time to time but we get more leaks from the disposables and the stench in the morning makes me gag!

Love and kisses to you all x

I'm happy to be making the transition to CDing and can't wait until we have enough to be full time, my only regret?? Not knowing about CDing sooner, would have loved to have done this for my boys too!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh and for anyone wondering the love and kisses?? Supposed to be at the bottom, darned phone lol


----------



## Shifter

Tyff said:


> But when I was against it, it had nothing to do with guilt, tbh. I just didn't want to have to deal with yucky baby poop on my hands. :shrug: :)

:rofl: What made you think you would have to get poo on your hands?!


----------



## Tiff

From washing out the diaper! This was before I knew of disposable liners. I was like no freaking way in HELL am I going to rinse poop off a diaper. Again, the irony is that now I don't mind doing it if I have to (although I won't volunteer, iykwim) and my OH is the one who is all "AWWW GROOOOOOSSSSSSS!!!!" if he has to change a poopy cloth diaper.

:rofl:


----------



## littlepne

I can't really understand the smell factor. My bins get emptied every week but most people have to wait two weeks... now that would smell! With cloth, surely you're washing every few days so there's less time for smell?

I must say every day I'm edging more and more towards cloth... or at least using both at first.

I'm a first timer though so still a little confused about them all. My mum used terries with me and is quite impressed at how much more choice there is now. I'm quite excited about having a stash of fluff! :)

Jo


----------



## Shifter

Tyff said:


> From washing out the diaper! This was before I knew of disposable liners. I was like no freaking way in HELL am I going to rinse poop off a diaper. Again, the irony is that now I don't mind doing it if I have to (although I won't volunteer, iykwim) and my OH is the one who is all "AWWW GROOOOOOSSSSSSS!!!!" if he has to change a poopy cloth diaper.
> 
> :rofl:

Can't say I have ever got poo on my hands! And we have never used liners :thumbup: Never gone in for hand washing them though, just dry pail them and put them straight in the washing machine. BF poo was so soft it just soaked into the cloth and solid poos just get shaken out of the nappy into the loo!


----------



## indy and lara

I love my BG nappies and am so delighted that we are using them. Get all the same comments though. When I bought them they were delivered to work and my workmates all scoffed and said I would never stick it and it had been a waste of time. But here we are 7 months on still happily using them.

I don't know what the big deal is and why people feel so opposed to them and have such negative things to say, despite never trying them. Like one of the earlier posters, when I got fed up with people going on about it I just said, 'We have spend £250 on these nappies, too right we will be using them!'.


----------



## Tiff

Ahh, yeah. We were FF Claire by that point and those poops were like peanut butter. :sick: You can throw BF poops right in, but FF has to be rinse off.

Totally gross!


----------



## Boothh

i think its great that so many people use cloth nappies, im seriously thinking about dong it for next LO, 
but having said that, jesse has only ever leaked once and i suspect that was OHs crap nappie changing skills and has never once had nappie rash, or even ever been slightly red, i know its alot more expensive, to use disposables but we are between houses at the moment and have been either at my mums or OHS parents, and i dont think theyd take to kindly to me using reusables and washing them in their houses etc, xx


----------



## Shifter

Fairy snuff tyff :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

Tyff said:


> I was like no freaking way in HELL am I going to rinse poop off a diaper.

I'm not so much of a fan of washing poo out of nappies either!!! LO is FF so her poo needs washing off (I don't like putting it straight into the washing machine)... it took me 2 and a half months of getting poo up my fingernails to realise that I'm allowed to wear gloves when rinsing them in the sink :dohh: Needless to say, I don't mind it half as much now :haha:


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: Rachel! We were doing the same! :haha: Thank god for liners.

Shifter, what's fairy snuff? Or am I losing something in translation? :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

Tyff said:


> :rofl: Rachel! We were doing the same! :haha: Thank god for liners.
> 
> Shifter, what's fairy snuff? Or am I losing something in translation? :rofl: :hugs:

:rofl: It's a "cute" way of saying fair enough!


----------



## Lisa1302

I used washables when Izzy was big enough for them (they were from birth to potty but she was small)

I liked the fact I didn't have a bag of nappies to throw away each week...however I stopped using them when she got more active as I found they were quite restrictive compared to ones like active fit with stretch sides.

I am glad I did it though, i still have them and will use at the start with any other baby we have. 

The poo didnt bother me as I used liners, so just picked that out and put down the loo...although I am not sure what would have happened wth runny ones - she always had firm ones when she was younger!


----------



## Tiff

Shifter said:


> Tyff said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: Rachel! We were doing the same! :haha: Thank god for liners.
> 
> Shifter, what's fairy snuff? Or am I losing something in translation? :rofl: :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: It's a "cute" way of saying fair enough!Click to expand...

Aaaah! Okay! :thumbup: I like it! :D


----------



## ryder

Everyone I know loves the CD!!! I havent had anyone say anything rude, my SIL and MIL are jealous of Jasmines because hers are so fashionable lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

No one really says much now, but at first all I got was "you'll never stick at it, too much washing and faffing around" I just nodded and agreed lol


----------



## kitty_kitty

I am luckily as my family and in laws think they are great. My mum and MIL are fascinated by them and cannot believe how easy they are and what they look like.

My mum used terry squares with my brother and me and was always proud of her sparling white nappies so i have competeition to keep mine stain free


----------



## Bailey

Lately, whenever I've mentioned our plan to use cloth diapers, the conversation has gone kind of like:

Me: "So, I was thinking of using cloth diapers. You know, save a bit of money and all that"
Other: "... what, really?"
Me: "Yeah, totally! It's not like the rectangles that moms used to use like 20 years ago... they're way better, and with SCIENCE!"
Other: "I dunno, it still sounds kinda gross"
Me: *goes on a kick like I'm making an infomercial, going on about the benefits and costs and that it's NOT gross anymore*
Other: "Oh... yeah that sounds pretty neat I guess."

I'm not sure how many I've actually convinced, and how many just drop the topic because I get so excited about it, but either way I feel like I won :rofl:


----------



## gina8177

I proudly told my dad that I was planning on using cloth diapers and he definitely thought I had no idea what I was getting myself into. I told him about how much they changed, about liners, etc, but he still thinks I'm silly. He thinks that I won't be able to stick with it cause "I have no idea how much baby poop smells".

Bet he'll change his mind when he gets to see his first grandchild's fluffy bum! :)


----------



## Morgan&Babe

I also met some resistance but I'm happy to hear that there are so many mums out there educating others about the new cloth revolution!


----------



## Shifter

Lol Gina! Baby poo doesn't smell that bad, certainly not if they are BF! And even if it was really bad it's besides the point. You put up with it because it's worth it!


----------



## Tiff

Tbh, baby poop stinks no matter what they get put in. :haha:

Actually though, I find that our CDs mask the smell of poop much better than disposables. When she's wearing disposables there's no question if she's pooped or not. In cloth, I won't even realize until I go to changer her as my little monkey doesn't kick up a fuss if she's dirty. :dohh: :haha:

The chemical smell in disposables is far worse than poop, IMO anyways. At least you know poop is natural. Gross, but natural. All those chemicals aren't natural to me. ;)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Shifter said:


> Lol Gina! Baby poo doesn't smell that bad, certainly not if they are BF! And even if it was really bad it's besides the point. You put up with it *because it's worth it!*


Hee hee like lloreal :thumbup:


----------



## Shifter

:rofl: Yeah, but ethical!


----------



## gina8177

Shifter said:


> Lol Gina! Baby poo doesn't smell that bad, certainly not if they are BF! And even if it was really bad it's besides the point. You put up with it because it's worth it!

lol! Those were my thoughts exactly! I think that all the benefits outweigh the issue of poop smell (if there is one). :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

and besides, mothers are kind of immune to their own babies poop smell (or is that just me? lol) 
Cassidys poop doesn't bother me but if I were to change the butt of another baby the same age I'd gag!!

My OH just sticks a baby wipe up his nose :dohh:


----------



## Hen

Bekkiboo said:


> My OH just sticks a baby wipe up his nose :dohh:

Brilliant, :haha: I can totally picture my OH doing somehting similar. probably wouldn't work so well if you've got reusable wipes though!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aloe vera nostrils :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> and besides, mothers are kind of immune to their own babies poop smell (or is that just me? lol)
> Cassidys poop doesn't bother me but if I were to change the butt of another baby the same age I'd gag!!
> 
> My OH just sticks a baby wipe up his nose :dohh:

If h has a sposie on his wee and poo stinks but with a washable on i can't smell it and have to check to see if he has. But even then it doesn't bother me the smell that is,
My dh puts a towel or scarf round his face with jack ( he has disabilities and is still in nappies part time) Dh loves it that we are now pt ec'ing h as it means less nappy changes :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

I feel that people who don't understand tend to critasise as it is better than admitting they are unaware of things. Some are happy to learn but others are arrogant towards things like this.


----------



## Kassy

Although i don't have a baby yet i'm all for using cloth diapers, they are cleaner. safer (for the enviroment), cheaper and more comfortable for baby. I'm chuffed to find that alot of people feel the same way about them, but it's a shame that people still use disposables and are completely ignorant about cloth nappies.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Most people don't even give cloth a second thought. It's immediately 'Hmph Disposables are easier I'll go with that' and believe me I WAS one of them people, but I have had a wake up call and if I were a religious person I would worship the almighty Cloth Diaper for it is pretty and kind to the earth and absorbent and cheaper (unless you have an addiction) and well..... pretty :blush:

Of course I don't consider myself to be within the margins of addiction whatsoever, I mean who would become addicted to nappies :shrug: *cough cough*


----------



## PinkyLou

I've had alot of people tell me I won't stick at it, just like with breastfeeding. I think they assume because I am only 20 (though 21 tomorrow) and have 2 under 2 that I just won't do it. Any other people I know my age in person have bottle fed their babies and used sposies etc.
Well we have been using cloth 2 weeks now and i am getting slightly addicted to buying and think they are brilliant, I definatly won't be stopping any time soon.


----------

